# What does I don't know mean?



## Gavin Dale (Oct 10, 2016)

My wife told me we need to have a trial separation so she can figure out how she feels about me. It's been a week and she keeps telling me she doesn't know if she feels anything. Something tells her to stay and something tells her to go. I would just like to know if there is a chance or am I just waiting for what I think is inevitable.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

You are not giving much to analyze.

How long have you been married?

First marriage?

Kids?

How was the marriage from start to now?

Have you ruled out another man?


----------

